# Fall Garden



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Are you ready to put your fall garden in or have you already done it? We will be planting beats, broccoli, cauliflower, kale, leek, cabage, lettuce, and spinach this weekend. Carrot if there is any room left. Fall is a forgotten season for many gardens.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Yup. I put in our winter garden Oct first or as soon after as I can. Beets, peas, broccoli, turnips, carrots, radishes, and all the greens - mustard, collards, kale, lettuces, spinach. It produces then through May. It's the best time of year to garden in tucson, IMHO.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

We planted kale and arugula two weeks ago. I need to put in another couple mounds of potatoes.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

We've got oriental turnips us turnips, beets and a fresh round of green beans. Course we'll have to harvest them before Sept 15


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Fall garden?! Is that possible in the NE?! hehe


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

No fall garden for us. The frost goes 6' down around our parts so it's gonna take some major global warming before that is a possibility.


----------



## Farmboyc (May 9, 2015)

SecretPrepper said:


> Are you ready to put your fall garden in or have you already done it? We will be planting beats, broccoli, cauliflower, kale, leek, cabage, lettuce, and spinach this weekend. Carrot if there is any room left. Fall is a forgotten season for many gardens.


Hell that's my summer garden. Must be nice to have more than one gardening season.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Mish said:


> Fall garden?! Is that possible in the NE?! hehe


Have done so since you were a dream of your Father or Mother. You are just learning. Hope to help you.

In good warm falls we would have broc, kale, spin, cab, brussels, beets, carrots, , turnips, collaiabi, lettuce if covered., potatoes were left if there were not rodent problems. Some of that stays untill Dec, after many HARD frosts. Sometimes EVERYTHING would be dead in October, besides things like garlic, and leeks.

Root crops can be left in until a rodent infestation or you have a freeze that goes into the ground.

YOU are NOT in my dreams, and stay out.


----------



## hardcore (Jan 13, 2013)

My preppers are still going. Only 1 tomato plant is still producing. But yes sure will put in a winter garden.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

cdell said:


> No fall garden for us. The frost goes 6' down around our parts so it's gonna take some major global warming before that is a possibility.


Your in luck! I happen to have it on the best of authorities that the global warming you speak of is eminent!


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

I am going to try mangal (fodder) beets this year. Those big boys grow up to 20 pounds each! All parts are edible and are used to feed livestock in other parts of the world - like Europe. They store over the winter like any root crop. Of course, people can eat them too, and if it comes to worse case scenario, I'd much rather eat highly nutritious beets than try to survive on rice. They love sandy soil, so I am expecting big things from them this fall.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> Have done so since you were a dream of your Father or Mother. You are just learning. Hope to help you.
> 
> In good warm falls we would have broc, kale, spin, cab, brussels, beets, carrots, , turnips, collaiabi, lettuce if covered., potatoes were left if there were not rodent problems. Some of that stays untill Dec, after many HARD frosts. Sometimes EVERYTHING would be dead in October, besides things like garlic, and leeks.
> 
> ...


We have carrots and potatoes til late. Beets are just too much work...hehe 
I can't really answer why we don't grow broccoli late into the fall. I know we can't eat it fast enough earlier in the season. It's always flowering. 
Thanks for the response!

Oh and you lie about dreaming about me...everyone does! hehe


----------



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

im gonna try and build a greenhouse and see how it will work out for the winter.


----------

